
David Lee From SV Angel: “Foursquare Is One Of The Most Misunderstood Companies” - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/28/david-lee-from-sv-angel-foursquare-is-one-of-the-most-misunderstood-companies/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
swohns
Ugh, I hope this isn't an indication of any trouble they could be having
raising. The explore function could be moved a bit more front and center, they
have incredible data to go head to head with yelp.

